# Haunted Media's collection of DVD magazines . . . any reviews? Anyone seen them?



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anyone here seen the DVD magazines by Haunted Media, and do any of you know if they are still available, and if they are still making them? Are they worth getting?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They still have a web site:

http://www.hauntedmedia.com/


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> They still have a web site:
> 
> http://www.hauntedmedia.com/


Cool. Have you ever seen any of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, so I can't speak to their quality or content


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nope, so I can't speak to their quality or content


I wonder if they are members on this forum.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a couple. Hmmm depends on what your looking for. The ones I have review some haunts ( including the now closed rocky point ) and the transworld one. there is a basic tutorial on them. the only thing I wished was that they had a little more on them. I also have the season of screams which is ok but not quite what I was hoping for.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

kallen said:


> I have a couple. Hmmm depends on what your looking for. The ones I have review some haunts ( including the now closed rocky point ) and the transworld one. there is a basic tutorial on them. the only thing I wished was that they had a little more on them. I also have the season of screams which is ok but not quite what I was hoping for.


How long are they and what kind of tutorials do they have? I know one of the tapes had something on how to customize off-the-shelf masks to save money yet create original designs. What are the other ones like, and do you know if they are producing anymore of them?


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

run time varies. #4 is the one with rock point. it also has part of the mask upgrade tutorial and a basic how to on airbrushing. It also has a walk through of the haunted vinyard which is nice, and a spot on a new inflatable scar structure. All and all it's not bad. Like Roxy blue said, there web site is still up so you can look to see whats on each one. They are kinda dated now with no new ones coming out, but still nice to look through. You might also look at the how to vid from BODY BAGGIN. It's shot as mini chapters but shows alot.


----------

